# aRts: "Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting"

## l3u

Hallo allerseits :-)

Seit dem letzen ALSA-{Headers, Lib, Driver}-Update bekomm ich ständig die Meldung

 *Quote:*   

> Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting

 

Und tatsächlich hockt der aRts-Daemon mit unverschämt viel CPU-Usage im Speicher:

```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

...

15026 tobias    25   0 10628 6164 4692 R 98.5  1.2   0:09.95 artsd

...
```

Ich hab jetzt schon von verschiedener Seite gehört, daß aRts ohnehin buggig und alt ist. Sollte man einfach KDE ohne aRts kompilieren und nur ALSA benutzen? Oder ist das alles ein komisches Problem und ich sollte einfach auf die vorhergehenden Versionen downgraden?

MfG, Libby

----------

## XMath

Hi,

kommt zum Teil mal darauf an, was deine Soundkarte kann, würde ich jetzt behaupten.

Meine Karte kann bis zu 4Kanälen gleichzeitig hardwareseitig mischen, und deshalb habe ich mich gegen arts entschieden.

Jedoch hab ich die kdelibs doch mit +arts gemerged, da ich sonst keine Systemsounds habe. Selbst wenn ich einen externen Player dazu verwende.

----------

## l3u

Nichtsdestotrotz interessiert mich schon irgendwie wie es zu diesen Fehlern kommt ... weil das muß man ja auch abschalten können!

----------

## zworK

Ich erinnere mich da schwach an einen 99% CPU usage bug von aRts, der seit einer KDE Version behoben seien soll. Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen.

Generell halte ich aRts für überflüssig. Das Mischen mehrerer Quellen übernimmt bei mir dmix, da meine Karte kein Hardwaremixing unterstüzt. Das klappt eigentlich relativ gut.

----------

## l3u

Nachdem ich grad amaroK ohne aRts gemergt habe, geht alles wieder so wie vorher ... also sollte mir das irgendjemand erklären können, wie das zustande gekommen ist: Bitte!

----------

## l3u

Falschmeldung. Hat nur bis zum nächsten Reboot gehalten. Danach ist der artsd wieder mit 99% CPU-Usage dabei! Nach einem Downgrade von alsa-...-1.0.11 nach alsa-1.0.10 geht alles wieder normal! Komischerweise gibt's auf meiner anderen Kiste keine Probleme mit 1.0.11 -- beide mit KDE 3.5.2

----------

## l3u

Bin ich tatsächlich der einzige mit diesem Problem?!

----------

## mrsteven

Passiert das auch, wenn du gar keinen Sound abspielst, also aRts eigentlich gar nichts zu tun hat?

Welche KDE-Version hast du denn installiert?

----------

## Carlo

emerge -C arts... Andernfalls kann es helfen, im Kontrollzentrum/Soundsystem den Puffer zu erhöhen und die Echtzeitpriorität abzustellen. Erste Wahl als Backend für amaroK ist Xine.

----------

## l3u

aRts tut das immer, egal, ob es was zu tun gibt oder nicht

Is KDE 3.5.2 drauf

Für amaroK verwende ich ohnehin xine

Die Lösung kann ja aber nicht sein, irgendwelche Einstellungen zu verändern oder sRts zu deinstallieren. Weil der Fehler ja nur in Verbindung mit ALSA 1.0.11 auftritt. Mit ALSA 1.0.10 gibt's bei den selben Einstellungen keinerlei Probleme!

----------

## Carlo

Das Problem habe ich schon des öfteren gesehen, wobei nie genau zu klären war, ob das Problem eher auf Seiten von Alsa oder aRts liegt. Und die offizielle Empfehlung der Maintainer von aRts ist nun mal Echtzeitpriorität aus, Puffer höherstellen und aRts immer mit Akode verwenden. Meine Empfehlung ist wie schon gesagt emerge -C arts, es sei denn du steht auf relative hohe CPU-Belastung, hohe Latenzzeiten und die anderen Ärgernisse die mit aRts einhergehen.

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, installiere arts mal mit

```
USE="debug" FEATURES="nostrip" emerge --oneshot arts
```

Anschließend startest du arts neu.

Jetzt wartest du, bis das Problem wieder auftritt, dann machst du folgendes:

```
$ gdb $(which artsd) $(pidof artsd)

(gdb) backtrace

(gdb) detach
```

Vielleicht kann man daran sehen, wo arts hängt.

----------

## l3u

@carlo: Naja, aber wenn ich arts deinstalliere, dann hat doch KDE keinen Sound mehr, oder? Bzw. gibt's da (bessere) Alternativen? Ich hab schon oft geört, daß arts an sich nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei ist ...

----------

## zworK

Nein. Für die Systemsounds kann man auch externe player angeben.

Kontrollzentrum -> Sound & Multimedia -> Systemnachrichten -> Wiedergabe-Einstellung

Ich habe dort "play" eingetragen. Alternativ gibts da z.B. noch "aplay" von alsa.

----------

## l3u

Welchen tieferen Sinn hat dann überhaupt aRts?!

----------

## Carlo

 *Libby wrote:*   

> @carlo: Naja, aber wenn ich arts deinstalliere, dann hat doch KDE keinen Sound mehr, oder?

 

Wenn du es deinstallierst, funktionieren dieses (imho überflüssige) System-Klingelingdingsbumszeug und die eine oder andere Anwendung, die aRts zwingend voraussetzt, nicht mehr. Was ersteres betrifft, kann man auch aRts installieren, deaktivieren und einen externen Player nutzten.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Welchen tieferen Sinn hat dann überhaupt aRts?!

 

aRts stammt aus einer Zeit, als es noch kein Alsa/dmix gab und es ist immer noch das offizielle Soundsystem von KDE 3.x. Es funktioniert auch auf Systemen die kein Alsa oder OSS vorweisen können.

----------

## _hephaistos_

aber nur arts ausschalten! nicht mit "-arts" emergen, da sonst ALLE KNotify Sachen wegfallen...

cheers

----------

## l3u

Naja, vielleicht lösen sich ja derartige Probleme demnächst von selbst: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/9621.html

----------

## mrsteven

So weit ich weiß, ist die neue Soundarchitektur erst für KDE 4 geplant. Und bis das fertig ist kann es noch dauern...

----------

## l3u

Aber man kann ja hoffen ;-)

----------

## l3u

Seit den vanilla-sources 2.6.17.6 tritt bei mir das Problem nicht mehr auf. Schön :-)

----------

## nikaya

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Seit den vanilla-sources 2.6.17.6 tritt bei mir das Problem nicht mehr auf. Schön 

 

Interessant,und ich dachte es liegt an alsa-1.0.11,da ein Downgrade auf 1.0.10 den Fehler auch behob.

Wieder was gelernt.  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Ich denk mal, daß die halt einfach einen Kernel-ALSA-Bufix gemacht haben.

----------

